# Neuer Laptop



## Creek04 (27. April 2015)

Ich suche zur Zeit nach einem neuen Laptop,der nach Möglichkeit auch für Spiele wie League of Legends, Minecraft und CS: GO reichen soll.
Das ich bei der Performance leichte Abstriche im Vergleich zum PC machen muss ist mir bewusst.
Ich bin nun auf diese Laptops gestoßen: http://www.amazon.de/Lenovo-Noteboo...1_3?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1430139825&sr=1-3
https://www.cyberport.de/asus-x555-...u-geforce-820m-windows-8-1-1C28-1W0_1688.html 
und wollte mal fragen ob einer davon für meine Anforderungen reichen würde.


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2015)

Also, das sind natürlich echt die billigsten mit "echter" Grafikkarte, die man kriegen kann - für Spiele an sich ungeeignet, aber weil LoL oder CS: GO zB auch für sehr schwache PCs geeignet ist, kann das reichen. Hier hast du zu dem Grafikchip 820m einige Benchmarks: NVIDIA GeForce 820M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  CS: Go wurde da auch getestet, DAS geht auch auf hohen Details flüssig. Aber zB minecraft kann ja ganz schön reinhauen, da will ich nix versprechen...   Notebooks mit ner klar besseren Grafikkarte kosten aber dann direkt 200€ mehr.

Das Asus hat die etwas stärkere CPU, aber an sich tun die beiden sich sonst nix. Da das Asus aber auch kleiner ist, würde ich eher das nehmen, auch weil evlt. Mängel bei einem 17 Zoller wie dem Lenovo eher auffallen würden


----------



## Creek04 (27. April 2015)

welches für ~200€ mehr würdest du mir denn empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2015)

Also, das hier zB wäre schon deutlich stärker http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00NAQG4D8   aber das ist ohne Windows - hast du da noch ne Lizenz über? Das gibt es bei anderen Shops für 650€ auch lagernd MSI GP60-Proi545FD (0016GH-SKU12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   hier wäre die Grafikkarte, die 850m NVIDIA GeForce GTX 850M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ 

Oder auch das hier ASUS F555LB-XO115H schwarz (90NB08G2-M01300) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   so ähnlich auch bei Amazon, aber ohne Windows: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00UMW5BLY    die 940m siehst du hier NVIDIA GeForce 940M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  ist etwas schwächer als die 850m.


----------



## Creek04 (27. April 2015)

und wie wäre es mit diesem hier:
https://www.cyberport.de/?EVENT=item&ARTICLEID=574648


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2015)

Die AMD-Grafikkarte ist ein gute Stück schlechter als die Nvidia 840m AMD Radeon R7 M265 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------

